# stocking



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

I got a blue yellow fin damsel for starting up the cycle in my 12G nano cube. I know that damsels are very aggressive fish but is there anything else I can put in with them? 
Any suggestions ??


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

im sorry but that was a bad choice. i did the same exact thing a year back. i put in a clownfish after about 2 months and my damsel almost killed him. i had to get rid of the damsel to protect the clown.


----------



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a cleaning shrip or something, You think the damsel would attack it? I got like 2 hermit crabs in the tank and the damsels do fine with them..


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You definately cannot place any other fish in that tank w/ the Damsel.

Inverts is a maybe. He might not even notice it, he might rip it to shreds.


----------



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, the blue damsels I got are pretty aggressive. When I feed them I think they fight among themselves.

What if I got the other type on damsel the tiger stripped ones. Do you think they would do well?


----------

